
Fast Neural Style Transfer - fitzwatermellow
http://cs.stanford.edu/people/jcjohns/eccv16/
======
anilgulecha
The licence is quite vague. I'd recommend actually attaching an official
LICENSE file in the repo which states what users are considered
personal/research, and what are commercial.

~~~
jcjohns
Author here. I'm not a lawyer so I can't write anything too official myself,
and after some searching it seemed like none of the standard open-source
licenses apply to this use-case.

~~~
anilgulecha
Consider AGPL.. so if a prisma-like clone comes along, they cannot use it
without also releasing web code.

------
ulucs
Cool, the code is finally out.

------
ttoinou
Great ! Can't wait to render videos with it

